# Mr.Sax harder swing



## Rob (Dec 24, 2008)

A little demo to show Mr. Sax can fit in a harder context, this is an improvisation on Coltrane's Giant Steps. I'm not claiming I'm replicating Trane's sound, of course... :lol: 
just wanted to show Mr. T isn't confined to soft and breathy solos.

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Mr_T_GSteps.mp3


----------



## lux (Dec 24, 2008)

simply stated: sounds great.

ho problemi a pensare che è roba virtuale...pensa te...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 24, 2008)

Amazing work Rob - love it.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 24, 2008)

Sounds great Rob, i figured it could do this style and you proved it. what BC do you use and suggest?


----------



## Niah (Dec 24, 2008)

oh my !


----------



## artsoundz (Dec 24, 2008)

wellllll....that's pretty impressive,all right. Very cool. Rob.


----------



## paoling (Dec 24, 2008)

Rob great! I have problems in just followind the chord changes with piano :D


----------



## JBacal (Dec 24, 2008)

Cool daddio!! Wow!

Best,
Jay


----------



## Rob (Dec 24, 2008)

lux @ 24th December 2008 said:


> simply stated: sounds great.
> 
> ho problemi a pensare che è roba virtuale...pensa te...



grazie Lux, pensa che la traccia di batteria l'ho generata con Band in a Box, le realtracks sono notevoli... buon Natale!

Rob


----------



## Rob (Dec 24, 2008)

Craig Sharmat @ 24th December 2008 said:


> Sounds great Rob, i figured it could do this style and you proved it. what BC do you use and suggest?



thanks Craig, well I'm no expert, the only BC I ever used is Yamaha BC3, hooked in an old DX7 first series... but surely the breath controller helps

Rob


----------



## Rob (Dec 24, 2008)

Frederick, Niah, artsoundz, Paoling, Jay, thanks a lot!

Rob


----------



## artsoundz (Dec 25, 2008)

Se questa è fascia in una scatola allora la funzione dell'oscillazione è venuto un senso lungo. Impressionante!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 25, 2008)

녀석에 와 유대어를 말하십시오!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 25, 2008)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Dec 25 said:


> 녀석에 와 유대어를 말하십시오!



合意した。これは、ほかの言語で書くことができるようにするので、他に誰もが理解できる素晴らしいです！


----------



## artsoundz (Dec 25, 2008)

Koreans,Japán és magyarok mondjuk-, Rob teszi biztosan nagy dzsessz. nem? De mi legfontosabb volna I. 19 hüvelyk a hó. az arcod!


----------



## Coqui (Dec 26, 2008)

Mi sa che se la sono presa per il ping pong in italiano... 

I guess someone was disappointed by the crosstalk in italian... 

PS - Bello, Rob, stai diventando un vero demo-man.


----------



## Justus (Dec 26, 2008)

It's great to have an international community! o-[][]-o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 26, 2008)

È buono da essere ricordato a che l'inglese non è l'unica lingua sul Internet. E che alcuni membri qui possono realmente giocare!


----------



## CFDG (Dec 26, 2008)

네드 머리카락! Ned aussi a eu des cheveux! =o
Tu as encore cette Ovation?

Oh, and great work Rob! Have you tried an early 60's mix, sax/piano total L and drums/bass R? Any kind of vinyl filter may add some dirt/fun too...

Christian


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 26, 2008)

CFDG @ 26/12/2008 said:


> Tu as encore cette Ovation?



Ha! That was 28 yrs ago (check out the tie)! And no, I don't have it. I think I sold it for a synth... :lol:


----------



## re-peat (Dec 27, 2008)

Rob,

Extraordinary work. This is very, very, very, very, very good.

_


----------



## PolarBear (Dec 27, 2008)

Schleimspursporensport.


----------



## Rob (Dec 27, 2008)

感谢所有,
你是十分类

Rob


----------



## Rob (Jan 4, 2009)

Rob @ 27th December 2008 said:


> 感谢所有,
> 你是十分类
> 
> Rob



according to my transator, this means "thank you gentlemen, you are very kind"


----------

